# Italia-Giappone



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2013)

Risultato finale: Italia Giappone: 4-3

Mercoledì 19 giugno alle 24

Seconda partita per l'Italia di Prandelli in Confederations Cup. Italia 3 punti contro il Giappone fermo a 0.
La partita si può vedere su Rai 1 e su Sky.


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2013)

E' alle 24 questa?


----------



## Frikez (16 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E' alle 24 questa?



Sì


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E' alle 24 questa?



si ora ho aggiornato


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Giugno 2013)

Vinciamo e chiudiamo la qualificazione.


----------



## runner (17 Giugno 2013)

la cosa bella è che il Giappone ha Zaccheroni che come allenatore è più forte del nostro....


----------



## jaws (17 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> la cosa bella è che il Giappone ha Zaccheroni che come allenatore è più forte del nostro....



Grazie, avevo proprio bisogno di una bella risata oggi


----------



## runner (17 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Grazie, avevo proprio bisogno di una bella risata oggi



perchè?

uno che mette mezzi sterni e trequartisti giaccherini e marchisio è migliore di Zac?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Giugno 2013)

Il giorno dopo ho un esame, non è sicuro che la vedrò.

Spero però, in caso decida di guardarla, di essere ripagato vedendo in 3D il crociato di quello con il 21 e la barba lunga catapultarsi sul mio divano


----------



## jaws (17 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> perchè?
> 
> uno che mette mezzi sterni e trequartisti giaccherini e marchisio è migliore di Zac?



Si


----------



## runner (17 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Si



ok perfetto....


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Giugno 2013)

bella la partita a mezzanotte 

per la cronaca in giappone l'orario della partita è alle 13


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> bella la partita a mezzanotte
> 
> per la cronaca in giappone l'orario della partita è alle 13



mentre in Brasile alle 19


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2013)

Contro Oliver Hatton e Benji price


----------



## runner (18 Giugno 2013)

così vedremo una squadra molto meno forte di noi ma con i giocatori tutti nel loro ruolo e ben organizzata, contro u' Italia strampalata che si affida solo alle individualità dei singoli?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2013)

Se vinciamo, rischiamo di prenderne altri 4 peri dalla spagna. Se vinciamo passiamo come secondi e becchiamo la Spagna.... 

No, non ci voglio pensare


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Giugno 2013)

dobbiamo vincere questa col giappone assolutamente

poi col brasile abbiamo già dimostrato a febbraio di essere in grado di batterli

dai su, non voglio la spagna già in semifinale


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Giugno 2013)

Ho la prova di matematica il giorno dopo, ma la vedrò, tanto non dormirò lo stesso per lo stress degli esami.


----------



## Serginho (18 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> la cosa bella è che il Giappone ha Zaccheroni che come allenatore è più forte del nostro....


No.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> la cosa bella è che il Giappone ha Zaccheroni che come allenatore è più forte del nostro....


Non dimentichiamoci che Prandelli è stato l'ultimo (e finora nessuno più ci è riuscito) allenatore a portare la fiorentina in Champions (superando anche il Milan in una stagione), facendo anche ottimi risultati venendo eliminata dal Bayern a causa di un gol irregolarissimo di Klose, partita che poi la viola vinse al ritorno. Poi vogliamo parlare della finale conquistata l'anno scorso, dove ok abbiamo straperso si, ma l'avversario si chiamava Spagna, mica Haiti. Rispetto per Zaccheroni senza dubbio, ma Prandelli non è di certo il primo scarsone di turno, se ha conquistato la nazionale delle qualità ce le avrà pure.


----------



## tamba84 (19 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se vinciamo, rischiamo di prenderne altri 4 peri dalla spagna. Se vinciamo passiamo come secondi e becchiamo la Spagna....
> 
> No, non ci voglio pensare




be meglio che esser eliminati ai gironi.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Giugno 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non dimentichiamoci che Prandelli è stato l'ultimo (e finora nessuno più ci è riuscito) allenatore a portare la fiorentina in Champions (superando anche il Milan in una stagione), facendo anche ottimi risultati venendo eliminata dal Bayern a causa di un gol irregolarissimo di Klose, partita che poi la viola vinse al ritorno. Poi vogliamo parlare della finale conquistata l'anno scorso, dove ok abbiamo straperso si, ma l'avversario si chiamava Spagna, mica Haiti. Rispetto per Zaccheroni senza dubbio, ma Prandelli non è di certo il primo scarsone di turno, se ha conquistato la nazionale delle qualità ce le avrà pure.



Per me Prandelli è un allenatore molto sottovalutato.
L'Italia dell'anno scorso, escludendo la sciagurata finale, ha espresso un buonissimo calcio ed è comunque vicecampione d'Europa.
Contro il Brasile quest'anno è finita 2-2, ma l'Italia ha massacrato i brasiliani sul piano dell'intensità, del gioco e delle occasioni.
Prandelli è un bravo allenatore, ma la squadra non è mica malaccio, anzi.
Con tutti i giocatori in forma, questa Nazionale è più forte di quella che vinse nel 2006 a mio avviso (che aveva una difesa leggermente migliore), solo che ha la sfortuna di trovarsi di fronte a sé la dopatissima nazionale spagnola (fortissima per carità, ma sulla tenuta atletica delle squadre spagnole degli ultimi anni ho enormi sospetti).


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Giugno 2013)

Qualcosa deve cambiare.
Marchisio nella posizione della partita contro il Messico non serve a niente ed è fuori forma da mesi.
Io tornerei al 4-3-3 con Maggio al posto di Abate, centrocampo con Aquilani, Pirlo e Montolivo e in attacco El Shaarawy-Balotelli-Cerci (anche se nei minuti che ha giocato contro il Messico non mi è piaciuto per niente). Magari Elsha si sblocca e solo un problema mentale, misto a molta sfortuna, non lo vedo non in condizione sinceramente.



tamba84 ha scritto:


> be meglio che esser eliminati ai gironi.



Verissimo, però mi sarei anche rotto di vedere esultare sempre i simulatori spagnoli eh


----------



## runner (19 Giugno 2013)

ma io non critico Prandelli a prescindere come pensa te voi....ma con senso critico per quello che sta facendo dal dopo Europeo a oggi

in pratica sbaglia le convocazioni e spesso pure le formazioni.....

ma volete spiegarmi giacchereini e marchisio cosa c' entrano dietro a Balo?

con questo i suoi meriti passati glielo do anche io, ma non mi sembra che ultimamente stia facendo bene


----------



## jaws (19 Giugno 2013)

Le critiche a Prandelli secondo me sono dovute al fatto che convoca molti Juventini e questo non piace ai tifosi delle altre squadre.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Le critiche a Prandelli secondo me sono dovute al fatto che convoca molti Juventini e questo non piace ai tifosi delle altre squadre.



sarà, ma convocare uno come giaccherini... è in brasile solo perché indossa il bianconero


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2013)

*El Shaarawy e Marchisio fuori. Sempre il 4321, spazio a Maggio ed Aquilani. Giaccherini titolare.*


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy e Marchisio fuori. Sempre il 4321, spazio a Maggio ed Aquilani. Giaccherini titolare.*



Maggio e Aquilani ok.
Speravo tornasse al 4-3-3 però.
Mi spiegate il motivo della convocazione di El Shaarawy se non gioca mai?
Lo avrebbe dovuto lasciare all'Under 21 oppure, se è proprio così fuori forma (cosa che non mi sembra) o troppo distratto dal mercato (cosa più probabile), sarebbe stato meglio che se ne fosse andato in vacanza direttamente (oddio, non che quella che sta facendo in Brasile non lo sia eh ). Giaccherini è un po' il Iaquinta di Lippi, con la differenza che almeno Vincenzone non giocava sempre.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2013)

Comunque a me non sembra giusto. Giaccherini ha fatto panchina tutta la stagione. Ci sono altri che hanno giocatori titolari nei loro club e si sono fatti il mazzo tutto l'anno per essere nella nazionale, e che si meritavano di più essere titolari. Che vergogna...


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Giugno 2013)

Su giaccherini avete ragione, però c'è da dire che ha sempre il c ulo di lasciare il segno in ogni partita, vedi l'assist fortunatissimo a Balotelli e fino a che riesce a fare almeno una cosa buona a partita, non perderà mai il posto in nazionale , però c'è un altra convocazione discutibile è De Rossi, che ha fatto la più brutta stagione della sua carriera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2013)

Previsti due cambi: *Maggio *per *Abate *e *Aquilani *per *Marchisio*.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Giugno 2013)

maggio e giaccherini in campo

ma perchè devo far nottata per sta roba


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Giugno 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> maggio e giaccherini in campo
> 
> ma perchè devo far nottata per sta roba



Almeno marchisio è stato liquidato


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2013)

*La probabile formazione:*

Buffon
Maggio, Barzagli, Chiellini, De Sciglio
De Rossi, Pirlo, Montolivo
Aquilani, Giaccherini
Balotelli​


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2013)

Per rimanere fuori dev'esser proprio impresentabile El Shaarawy.


----------



## jaws (19 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;212825 ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione:*
> 
> Buffon
> Maggio, Barzagli, Chiellini, De Sciglio
> ...



Io avrei messo Abate al posto di Maggio e Marchisio al posto di De Rossi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Giugno 2013)

La più bella cosa: De Sciglio ancora titolare

Spero lo tenga anche contro il Brasile


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per rimanere fuori dev'esser proprio impresentabile El Shaarawy.



Non lo voglio giustificare eh (a parte che trovo davvero ridicola e grottesca tutta questa aspra critica che viene mossa nei suoi confronti), ma non penso sia proprio fantastico per un giocatore ,che si è professato milanista e che gioca nel Milan, vedere che la società, dopo aver tenuto a galla la squadra per buona parte della stagione a soli 20 anni, prova a venderti a cani e porci pur di incassare cash, dopo aver detto più volte che era blindatissimo e sarebbe stato una colonna portante della squadra del futuro.
Poi deve crescere, è stato in fase calante sul finale di stagione, ma per tutta la stagione ha dovuto colmare anche le pecche di un centrocampo inesistente (escludendo Montolivo) e fare anche il terzino per coprire le sortite offensive di De Sciglio o Constant.
Balotelli a 20 anni veniva esaltato, oltre che massacrato per le sue balotellate, per aver fatto molto meno di quanto ha fatto il Faraone quest'anno. La stampa ha creato questo caso El Shaarawy prima ancora che ci fosse tra l'altro.

- - - Updated - - -



Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> La più bella cosa: De Sciglio ancora titolare
> 
> Spero lo tenga anche contro il Brasile



Io spero che non giochi troppo bene però


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2013)

Si ma il suo problema mentale che si è creato perchè non riusciva a trovare il gol ha origine molto più indietro nel tempo, è da mesi che mentalmente è scarico, nervoso, teso. 

Non è una questione che si è generata per le voci di mercato, se rimane fuori in questo modo vista anche la pochezza che abbiamo li davanti è perchè effettivamente il ragazzo è proprio scarico, come da mesi diceva anche il tanto crocefisso Allegri.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma il suo problema mentale che si è creato perchè non riusciva a trovare il gol ha origine molto più indietro nel tempo, è da mesi che mentalmente è scarico, nervoso, teso.
> 
> Non è una questione che si è generata per le voci di mercato, se rimane fuori in questo modo vista anche la pochezza che abbiamo li davanti è perchè effettivamente il ragazzo è proprio scarico, come da mesi diceva anche il tanto crocefisso Allegri.



Sì sì sono d'accordo.
E' un po' tutto l'insieme.
Da una parte sarebbe stato meglio che non fosse proprio convocato, però dall'altra tutti avrebbero criticato Prandelli.


----------



## Ale (19 Giugno 2013)

ma è normale che giaccherini sia titolarte ed elsharawy sia in panchina?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Per rimanere fuori dev'esser proprio impresentabile El Shaarawy.



o forse perche non è gobbo


----------



## jaws (19 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> o forse perche non è gobbo



Se fosse così la difesa dovrebbe essere Maggio o Abate, Bonucci, Barzagli, Chiellini e Marchisio sarebbe titolare anche oggi...


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma è normale che giaccherini sia titolarte ed elsharawy sia in panchina?



effettivamente non lo è


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Giugno 2013)

I precedenti non ci sorridono:


----------



## Mithos (19 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non lo voglio giustificare eh (a parte che trovo davvero ridicola e grottesca tutta questa aspra critica che viene mossa nei suoi confronti), ma non penso sia proprio fantastico per un giocatore ,che si è professato milanista e che gioca nel Milan, vedere che la società, dopo aver tenuto a galla la squadra per buona parte della stagione a soli 20 anni, prova a venderti a cani e porci pur di incassare cash, dopo aver detto più volte che era blindatissimo e sarebbe stato una colonna portante della squadra del futuro.
> Poi deve crescere, è stato in fase calante sul finale di stagione, ma per tutta la stagione ha dovuto colmare anche le pecche di un centrocampo inesistente (escludendo Montolivo) e fare anche il terzino per coprire le sortite offensive di De Sciglio o Constant.
> Balotelli a 20 anni veniva esaltato, oltre che massacrato per le sue balotellate, per aver fatto molto meno di quanto ha fatto il Faraone quest'anno. La stampa ha creato questo caso El Shaarawy prima ancora che ci fosse tra l'altro.
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto quello che hai detto..Un briciolo di riconoscenza nei confronti di questo ragazzo di 21 che ci ha tenuto a galla per metà dello scorso campionato non c'è, a cominciare da noi tifosi che non aspettiamo altro che venderlo per andare a prendere il nome di copertina per finire con la società che sbandierava mitici progetti sui giovani per rimangiarsi tutto in meno di un anno.La gratitudine a questo mondo non esiste e nemmeno la pazienza.
P.S: forza Mattia,rappresenti il futuro del calcio italiano da terzino..Sembra strano ma anche Maldini era ambidestro e finì per giocare a sinistra nonostante fosse un destro naturale..Una curiosa coincidenza.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> I precedenti non ci sorridono:



Madò quanti anni...

Comunq Buffetti, tardetti? Nomi storpiati. Sarebbero Buffon e Tardelli?


----------



## Elshafenomeno (19 Giugno 2013)

ma Giaccherini tiene in ostaggio una zia di Prandelli?


----------



## Elshafenomeno (19 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Con tutti i giocatori in forma, questa Nazionale è più forte di quella che vinse nel 2006 a mio avviso (che aveva una difesa leggermente migliore)




no questa non te la passo dai, l'Italia del 2006 aveva fuoriclasse in ogni reparto (Buffon-Cannavaro-Pirlo-Del Piero è un'ossatura che vorrebbe avere qualsiasi nazionale) e la difesa era INFINITAMENTE migliore di questa, non leggermente...questa nazionale di fuoriclasse ha solo Buffon, Pirlo e Balotelli, poi qualche campione come De Rossi e Marchisio, due giovani super promettenti, il resto è poco più che paccottiglia.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> no questa non te la passo dai, l'Italia del 2006 aveva fuoriclasse in ogni reparto (Buffon-Cannavaro-Pirlo-Del Piero è un'ossatura che vorrebbe avere qualsiasi nazionale) e la difesa era INFINITAMENTE migliore di questa, non leggermente...questa nazionale di fuoriclasse ha solo Buffon, Pirlo e Balotelli, poi qualche campione come De Rossi e Marchisio, due giovani super promettenti, il resto è poco più che paccottiglia.


Io credo che l'Italia 2006 4 peri dalla spagna in finale all'Europpeo non gli avrebbe mai presi. Era una squadra troppo solida. Parliamo di una squadra che prese 2 gol in tutto il mondiale. 1 autogol l'altro su rigore. Cioe 0 gol su azione subiti. Roba che non si è mai vista nella storia del mondiale.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (19 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io credo che l'Italia 2006 4 peri dalla spagna in finale all'Europpeo non gli avrebbe mai presi. Era una squadra troppo solida. Parliamo di una squadra che prese 2 gol in tutto il mondiale. 1 autogol l'altro su rigore. Cioe 0 gol su azione subiti. Roba che non si è mai vista nella storia del mondiale.



già,, e stiamo parlando solamente di sette anni fa, non di cinquanta....poi ALL'IMPROVVISO, soltanto un anno dopo, puf! La Spagna diventa fortissima, imbattibile e con un gioco stellare, e non sbagliano UNA partita mentre prima erano i maestri nel fallire tutti gli appuntamenti...ma mi faccia il piacere, mi faccia, e me lo rifaccia! (cit.)


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> già,, e stiamo parlando solamente di sette anni fa, non di cinquanta....poi ALL'IMPROVVISO, soltanto un anno dopo, puf! La Spagna diventa fortissima, imbattibile e con un gioco stellare, e non sbagliano UNA partita mentre prima erano i maestri nel fallire tutti gli appuntamenti...ma mi faccia il piacere, mi faccia, e me lo rifaccia! (cit.)



Beh il calcio è ciclico. La Spagna sono 60/70 anni che fallisce gli appuntamenti mondiali. Non aveva mai fatto una finale, anzi credo mai una semifinale. Giustamente il ciclo non poteva certo durare per sempre. Infatti in 4 anni hanno praticamente vinto tutto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo di vincere, altrimenti passo la notte a vedere la partita per non prendermi manco la soddisfazione.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2013)

Domani ho gli esami. Mi sa che salto...


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2013)

I Giapponesi sono tutti laureati


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2013)

La formazione ufficiale dell'Italia

Buffon, Maggio, Barzagli, Chiellini, De Sciglio, Montolivo, Pirlo, De Rossi, Aquilani, Giaccherini, Balotelli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Giugno 2013)

voi la vedete la partita?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Giugno 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> voi la vedete la partita?



Sì!


----------



## BB7 (19 Giugno 2013)

io la guarderò


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Giugno 2013)

anch'io, però a causa del caldo ho perso parecchie ore di sonno nei giorni scorsi, spero di non addormentarmi prima delle 2


----------



## ROQ (19 Giugno 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Domani ho gli esami. Mi sa che salto...



ti consiglio di saltare...


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Giugno 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Domani ho gli esami. Mi sa che salto...



mmm... consiglio di riposare, tanto alla fine è sempre la confederation cup  io l'anno prossimo invece ho gli esami col mondiale


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Giugno 2013)

Stic azzi dell'esame, io la vedrò.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Giugno 2013)

Non credo di potercela fare ancora una volta a vedere Giaccherini titolare in nazionale...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Giugno 2013)

regà ma il conteggio dei cartellini si azzera dopo i gironi vero? quindi solo oggi rischiano Barzagli, De Rossi e Balotelli


----------



## S T B (19 Giugno 2013)

ma cosa ci troverà mai in Giaccherini...


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2013)

Mi sa che si perde, come contro l'Egitto nel 2009 rotfl


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi sa che si perde, come contro l'Egitto nel 2009 rotfl



rivorrei le mie ore di sonno indietro nel caso


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Giugno 2013)

Perdiamo, poi battiamo il Brasile


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> voi la vedete la partita?



io si la guardo, occhi permettendo


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> rivorrei le mie ore di sonno indietro nel caso


In Holly e Benji abbiamo perso. 2-1


----------



## prebozzio (19 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Balotelli a 20 anni veniva esaltato, oltre che massacrato per le sue balotellate, per aver fatto molto meno di quanto ha fatto il Faraone quest'anno. La stampa ha creato questo caso El Shaarawy prima ancora che ci fosse tra l'altro.


Adoro El Shaarawy e non lo venderei mai, premessa doverosa, ma Balotelli si vedeva che aveva numeri da fenomeno, nessuno ha mai avuto dubbi sul suo talento quasi unico... in tanti invece si chiedono quali margini di miglioramento abbia ElSha. E all'età attuale di ElSha aveva già quasi quaranta gol a segno tra Inter e City


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2013)

La formazione ufficiale del Giappone

Kawashima; Uchida, Yoshida, Konno, Nagatomo; Hasebe, Endo; Kiyotake, Honda, Kagawa; Okazaki


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> regà ma il conteggio dei cartellini si azzera dopo i gironi vero? quindi solo oggi rischiano Barzagli, De Rossi e Balotelli



mi quoto


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> mmm... consiglio di riposare, tanto alla fine è sempre la confederation cup  io l'anno prossimo invece ho gli esami col mondiale



Mi addormenterò dopo 10 minuti. Sono stravolto...


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In Holly e Benji abbiamo perso. 2-1



ma in holly e benji si giocava sulle colline


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2013)

Ma che nome ha sto stadio? Pernabuco. Nabuccodoroson?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Sti giapponesi arrivano primi su ogni pallone.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Giugno 2013)

Che bei centrali


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Che pena ci stiamo facendo a prendere calci da sti qua.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2013)

Sto Endo sembra in vena


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Sto Giaccherini è davvero inutile


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2013)

per ora, come ritmo, ci stanno asfaltando.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Mamma mia balo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Giugno 2013)

Balo che super Eroe


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini non la piglia mai, che nanetto


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Ma perchè gioca sto giaccherini perchè????????????????


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Giugno 2013)

Posso andare a giocare io al posto di Giaccherini?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Giaccherini mammamia


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Certo che giocare con sto cesso di Maggio

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Giaccherini maledetto


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2013)

Il piccolo Giaccherini, non è nemmeno veloce ad entrare in area


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Ma che rigore è?????????????????????


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2013)

Che arbitro!


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2013)

Vaccata di De Sciglio


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Finita dai. Fuori siamo. Che pena


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Giugno 2013)

De Sci no...


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Under 21 perde per i rigori. Questi pure...


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2013)

Scandalosi dietro cmq


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Fuori giaccherini dentro el shaarawu


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2013)

rigore dubbio ma de sciglio ha fatto un errore grave.


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Giugno 2013)

Rigore inesistente,ma pazzesco vedere come con un minimo organizzazione e corsa l'Italia vada in crisi


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2013)

Stanno regalando la vittoria al Giappone, che asini


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Pirlo ha finito la benzina domenica.


----------



## Ale (20 Giugno 2013)

adesso giaccherini si arrabbia e fa tripletta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Giugno 2013)

Pirlo e Montolivo che si stanno facendo UMILIARE dai centrocampisti del Giappone


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2013)

Sebastian Giooovinco


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Sto arbitro ha qualche problema con balo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Giugno 2013)

Entra subito GIOVINCO, che bucio


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Ma che cambio è santo cielo


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2013)

che cane aquilani. 

ah beh ora entra giovinco......che lusso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Giugno 2013)

Toglie l'unico a centrocampo insieme a De Rossi che stava giocando decentemente, ma togli Pirlo, senzapalle!


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2013)

Pirlo hahahahha umiliato


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Arbitro vergognoso comunque


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Giugno 2013)

Dai, bravo Pirlo, quarta palla persa a centrocampo


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Se vabbe kagawa


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2013)

......facciamo pena.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2013)

Che asfaltata!


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2013)

pirlo è bollitissimo. 

alè. 2-0  rotfl


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Che tristezza me ne vado a dormire dai...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Giugno 2013)

Difesa imbarazzante, imbarazzante


----------



## Ale (20 Giugno 2013)

raddoppio di mark lenders!


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2013)

Bravo Chiellini


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Giugno 2013)

Subito decisivo Giovinco


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2013)

la grande difesa gobba.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2013)

Che figura di m....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Siamo cotti....


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Giugno 2013)

Difesa eroica


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2013)

Fortuna che sto somaro di De Rossi era diffidato.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2013)

cmq honda è da portare a casa. 

via la fighetta tamarra ghanese e dentro questo qua.


----------



## The P (20 Giugno 2013)

Che cosa ci si aspetta quando si va a giocare con una sola punta e senza esterni e giocatori offensivi?

W la mediocrità Prandelliana, Allegriana dei nuovi fenomeni della panchina italica.

Bah... quando capiamo che a questi livelli non è cosa loro è troppo tardi.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2013)

Giovinco, Giaccherini...ma che roba è?! La nazionale del calcio femminile?


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2013)

Sono in una condizione ridicola dai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Giugno 2013)

Dateme Del Piero, cacciate sto Giovinka


----------



## Ale (20 Giugno 2013)

e da domani l'ital juve tornera' ad essere l'italia.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2013)

Così con il Brasile ne prendiamo una vagonata.


----------



## MilanForever (20 Giugno 2013)

Qui il problema è la condizione fisica, altrochè...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Giugno 2013)

C'è solo Balotelli


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2013)

Si son svegliati troppo tardi


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2013)

Ha segnato sto somaro...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2013)

De Rossi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Giugno 2013)

Mammamia che roba l'angolo di Pirlo, perfetto


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2013)

Bestemmiona di Prandelli dopo il gol di De Rossi


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2013)

Comunque 'sto Honda è da prende subito


----------



## MilanForever (20 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Si son svegliati troppo tardi



E' il 41° del primo tempo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Giugno 2013)

Non mi sta piacendo Mattia


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2013)

Pirlo mi sa che a fine primo tempo lo ricoverano


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2013)

fate tirare balo.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2013)

Che palle sto Pirlo... Ma Balotelli???


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2013)

Fai tirare Mario cessooo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Giugno 2013)

Cioè Pirlo è senza vergogna


----------



## DannySa (20 Giugno 2013)

Potevano giocare così da subito, squadra di capre monche, ora è durissima


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bestemmiona di Prandelli dopo il gol di De Rossi


Allora ho letto bene anch'io il labiale...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherini l'essenza dell'inutilità


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2013)

Pure sfortunati...


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Giugno 2013)

ma prandelli non capisce una mazza comunque


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Giugno 2013)

Comunque il Giappone se lo pressi un po' sbraga. Abbiamo giocato per neppure 10 minuti e abbiamo fatto un gol e preso un palo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2013)

Penosi Chiellini ed i tre centrocampisti,sfortunati Desci e Buffon.
Giovinco in campo a cercare quadrifogli insieme a Giaccherinho.
Balotelli sta sostanzialmente giocando da solo.


----------



## The P (20 Giugno 2013)

Ma qualcuno poi mi spiega lo schema iniziale con 6 centrocampisti tutti al centro di Prandelli?

Roba che persino Trapattoni, l'inventore del catenaccio, è rabbrividito. Pazzesco. 

Sta mentalità italiana è veramente orribile. Un insulto al gioco del calcio.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2013)

squadra messa nemmeno male in campo, ma si muovono troppo poco e/o male lì davanti.
giaccherini palla al piede è bravissimo, ma non sa giocare con gli altri, non sa leggere l'azione, si proprone poco.
e giovinco è la fotocopia.

avrei tolto montolivo, non aquilani.
male mattia.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Giugno 2013)

Il Giappone sembra la Spagna 
Peggiori in campo 2 dei 3 migliori contro il Messico: De Sciglio (lo adoro, questa sera, a parte l'errore del rigore che non c'era, è impacciato, non anticipa mai l'uomo e si limita a passaggi che denotano insicurezza, finora la sua peggior partita di quest'anno) e Pirlo (continua a perdere palloni non appena viene pressato). Ma non sono loro eh. Anche Montolivo ha sbagliato troppi passaggi. In palla Balotelli e Giaccherini (possiamo anche dire che non sia da nazionale, ma è uno dei pochi che si è salvato finora).
Si può anche vincere, ma non si può subire il Giappone in questo modo per 45 minuti.


----------



## Devil May Cry (20 Giugno 2013)

Errore grave di De Sciglio ma va bene cosi..Capita a tutti di sbagliare..Buffon aveva rimediato alla grande ma l'arbitro si è inventato il rigore dal nulla...
Penosi un pò tutti a parte Balotelli!!!Mario migliore in campo...Assurdo veder giocare giaccherini al posto di El Shaarawy...Prandelli dimettiti.


----------



## Morghot (20 Giugno 2013)

Ma giaccherini almeno una parvenza di utilità pare averla, l'entrata di giovinco è da ricovero.

Montolivo boh, pare giochi contro.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Giugno 2013)

Avete visto il bestemmione di Prandelli in diretta?
Si dimetterà per il codice etico?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2013)

si può e si deve rimontare


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Giugno 2013)

Comunque alla lunga la vinciamo..,.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Giugno 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Comunque alla lunga la vinciamo..,.



Sì, probabile.
Però non si può far sembrare il Giappone il Barcellona di Guardiola.
E poi in entrambe le partite due vaccate difensive proprio regalate.


----------



## Devil May Cry (20 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Avete visto il bestemmione di Prandelli in diretta?
> Si dimetterà per il codice etico?



Ah ecco!!Allora non sono l'unico che si è accorto del cristone di Prandelli....Bè questo bestemmione è stata l'unica cosa buona che ha fatto sta sera.


----------



## Morghot (20 Giugno 2013)

Prandelli e il suo buonismo spicciolo, mamma mia che odio che provo.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2013)

e c'è gente che lo voleva al milan prandelli......babba bia. 

spero abbia già impegni per il dopo mondiale...


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2013)

Giaccherinho!


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2013)

Rigore! Grandissima partita


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Giugno 2013)

Per ora Giaccherini migliore in campo.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2013)

ma dove l'han preso sto arbitro ? maddai....


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2013)

Marioooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2013)

mario, che cecchino.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Giugno 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Comunque alla lunga la vinciamo..,.



Per ora ho l'occhio lungo, si vedeva che il Giappone aveva finito i kamikaze...


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Per ora ho l'occhio lungo, si vedeva che il Giappone aveva finito i kamikaze...



Lotta tra geni della panchina


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2013)

non poteva durare il Japan.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2013)

kagawa è fortissimo


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2013)

risultato bugiardo cmq, loro giocano nettamente meglio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ma prandelli fa giocare sempre i soliti.....mi domando cosa abbia portato a fare elsha, poteva darlo all'under 21 a sto punto


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Giugno 2013)

Siamo tornati a giocare come all'inizio del I tempo...


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2013)

partitona!

comunque la difesa dell'Italia è la dimostrazione come giocare a 3 e giocare a 4 siano due sport diversi.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2013)

Honda gli dà 3 piste al tamarro


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2013)

Non lasciamoci sfuggire Honda, ***** can....
Bravissimo °_°


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2013)

giovinco è una roba imbarazzante. 

p.s. voglio honda al milan, subito, altro che gennaio.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Giugno 2013)

Inutile nella Juve inutile in nazionale Giovinco...


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2013)

speriamo che galliani stia guardando la partita


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2013)

Che partita! Ho troppo sonno ma ne è valsa la pena rimanere sveglio


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2013)

tacchi, pali, traverse......ma che partita è ?  

manco a fifa succedono ste cose


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2013)

Incredibile!


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Giugno 2013)

La fine del mondo! Ha segnato Giovinco...


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Giugno 2013)

pazzesco  gol giustamente annullato però. 

cmq honda è una bestia, anche sto gol annullato viene da una sua giocata.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2013)

partita splendida. stare svegli fino a tardi ne è valsa la pena.

p.s. o prendi honda o prendi tevez.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2013)

Gara pazzesca.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Giugno 2013)

Faranno il DVD di questa partita?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Giugno 2013)

Bellissima partita, da vedere e rivedere! Onestamente il Giappone non meritava la sconfitta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2013)

Mi spiace molto per il Giappone,hanno giocato una partita PAZZESCA.


----------



## juventino (20 Giugno 2013)

Abbiamo una difesa inguardabile. De Rossi non deve più vedere il campo, così come Marchisio.


----------



## Devil May Cry (20 Giugno 2013)

Vero il Giappone meritava di più...
In ogni caso Prandelli ha fatto disastri su disastri...Si è bruciato due cambi come un babbeo...Abate doveva partire titolare e piuttosto di far giocare Aquilani poteva mettere El Shaarawy che assurdamente vien tenuto fuori da sta nazionale...Boh vai a casa che è meglio.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bellissima partita, da vedere e rivedere! Onestamente il Giappone non meritava la sconfitta.



...non sempre vincono i migliori.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Giugno 2013)

Pareva l'Inter di Stramaccioni quando vinceva di cool.
Male male oh.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Giugno 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...non sempre vincono i migliori.



Eh lo so, il calcio è strano.


----------



## Devil May Cry (20 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una difesa inguardabile. De Rossi non deve più vedere il campo, così come Marchisio.




Marchisio ha fatto bene...De Rossi deve essere titolare a prescindere!!E' in miglioramento e comunque riesce sempre a dare il suo bel contributo a questa nazionale...
Piuttosto inguardabili Pirlo e Montolivo.


----------



## juventino (20 Giugno 2013)

Comunque concordo sul fatto che sia stata una partita pazzesca. Ammetto che quando Okazaki si è mangiato quel gol incredibile a porta vuota sono scoppiato a ridere.


----------



## Morghot (20 Giugno 2013)

Ho tifato con tutto il cuore i jappi, lo ammetto, cioè han giocato 300volte meglio poveri cristi


----------



## juventino (20 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Marchisio ha fatto bene...De Rossi deve essere titolare a prescindere!!E' in miglioramento e comunque riesce sempre a dare il suo bel contributo a questa nazionale...
> Piuttosto inguardabili Pirlo e Montolivo.



Il fatto è che a centrocampo non puoi giocare con tre giocatori che vanno a due all'ora. Cioè persino Giaccherini oggi non ha sfigurato dal punto di vista atletico.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2013)

Oh,prima pagina su Pirla Pallone d'Oro domani?


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque concordo sul fatto che sia stata una partita pazzesca. Ammetto che quando Okazaki si è mangiato quel gol incredibile a porta vuota sono scoppiato a ridere.



La partita del secolo 2.0 
Alle 2 di notte i commenti tecnici di MrBeneBeneOh mi ammazzano, però ne è valsa la pena per questa sfida leggendaria. 

- - - Updated - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che a centrocampo non puoi giocare con tre giocatori che vanno a due all'ora. Cioè persino Giaccherini oggi non ha sfigurato dal punto di vista atletico.



Se non stanno al 100% entrambi, questa Nazionale non può permettersi sia Pirlo che Montolivo.
Ma De Sciglio, Barzagli, Chiellini (il meno peggio della difesa comunque) e Maggio sono stati semplicemente agghiaccianti.
Giaccherini, ironia della sorte, è forse l'unico giocatore che ha giocato sopra la sufficienza in entrambe le sfide.


----------



## Tom! (20 Giugno 2013)

Io metterei chiellini terzino con bonucci e barzagli al centro e de sciglio dall'altra parte.

Prandelli non capisce una mazza come al solito, incapace di mettere in campo la squadra migliore.

Giaccherini (migliore in campo con balotelli) come al solito risponde sul campo a chi pensa che tanto più si è boriosi, tamarri o belli più si è buoni giocatori.


----------



## juventino (20 Giugno 2013)

Comunque per chi se la fosse persa ennesima gaffe di un giornalista Rai. A fine partita, quando hanno inquadrato Pirlo stringere la mano a Zaccheroni, Bizzotto se ne esce:"Zaccheroni stringe la mano a Pirlo, suo giocatore alla Juventus"


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Giugno 2013)

Un Furto Clamoroso!!! cu*lo di prandelli impareggiabile, nessun altro allenatore sarebbe mai riuscito a vincere una partita del genere facendo giocare nella stessa partita giaccherini, aquilani, marchisio e giovinco trequartisti 

per non parlare di
pirlo  (basta punizioni te n'è andata bene una ora fai tirare il balo)
chiellini 
maggio 

e desciglio anche molto molto male...


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Giugno 2013)

Spero che Prandelli la smetta con questo modulo osceno con giocatori messi fuori ruolo e a caso e ritorni al 4-3-3 con Buffon, De Sciglio-Barzagli-Bonucci-Chiellini, Marchisio-Pirlo-Montolivo, El Shaarawy-Balotelli-Cerci/Candreva. Basta con questo strazio. La difesa ha fatto male, ok, ma come poteva essere aiutata se il centrocampo era inesistente?


----------



## Serginho (20 Giugno 2013)

Prendersela con i singoli mi sembra inutile, più che altro dal punto di vista atletico siamo a terra già dalla partita di Praga. Il centrocampo in particolare non fa un minimo di filtro, i giapponesi entravano in area e se la passavano come se nulla fosse. De Rossi ha detto che al 68° si sentiva come se fossero al 200°, frase che deve far riflettere, che cavolo di preparazione hanno fatto? mezz'ora dopo la partita erano ancora ad assumere sali minerali. Imbarazzante


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Io metterei chiellini terzino con bonucci e barzagli al centro e de sciglio dall'altra parte.
> 
> Prandelli non capisce una mazza come al solito, incapace di mettere in campo la squadra migliore.
> 
> Giaccherini (migliore in campo con balotelli) come al solito risponde sul campo a chi pensa *che tanto più si è boriosi, tamarri o belli più si è buoni giocatori.*



Parole buttate a ca22o per far caciare

Nessuno chiede i no-look o gli elastici,ma saper stoppare un pallone si


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Parole buttate a ca22o per far caciare
> 
> *Nessuno chiede i no-look o gli elastici,ma saper stoppare un pallone si*


D'altronde Giaccherini sta dimostrando in questa Confederations Cup di avere qualità alla Rui Costa


----------



## Van The Man (20 Giugno 2013)

Steek Hutzie, ho mollato il colpo disgustato al 40', e stamattina, all'alba delle 5, scopro che mi sono perso il remake dell'Azteca


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (20 Giugno 2013)

Mannaggi mi sono addormentato... Mi son perso la partita T_T

- - - Aggiornato - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque per chi se la fosse persa ennesima gaffe di un giornalista Rai. A fine partita, quando hanno inquadrato Pirlo stringere la mano a Zaccheroni, Bizzotto se ne esce:"Zaccheroni stringe la mano a Pirlo, suo giocatore alla Juventus"



ahahahahahahahahahahahahah Certo che per essere telecronista RAI devi essere ******..


----------



## chicagousait (20 Giugno 2013)

Bella partita e nn grazie all'Italia. Il Giappone ci ha dominati sempre, forse solo negli ultimi 10 minuti del primo tempo abbiamo realmente giocato; poi stop. 
Proprio nn ne abbiamo, avranno forse sbagliato la preparazione?!?!?


----------



## robs91 (20 Giugno 2013)

Siamo dei mediocri,la Spagna ci asfalterà un'altra volta.


----------



## jaws (20 Giugno 2013)

Il giappone gioca a ritmi troppo alti per noi in questo momento, con il Brasile la partita sarà più facile


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2013)

Mi spiegate perché Pillo si impossessa sempre del pallone quando c'è una punizione? Le tira meglio Balotelli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Giugno 2013)

che umiliazione questa notte, ma a fine partita era impossibile non sbellicarsi dalle risate


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2013)

mamma mia  stiamo stati impallati, i giapponesi correvano come non so cosa, primo rigori regalato, poi gli altri due per errori singoli, po mario infallibile , quando ho visto marchisio che la passata in mezzo vedo nooo c'è giovinco mo la sbaglia invece gol  qualificati ma dobbiamo svegliarci siamo troppo molli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2013)

ma che razza di partita...vabbè alla fine abbiamo portato a casa i 3 punti
se giochiamo così la Spagna ci ammazza


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Vinta di puro deretano questa partita, ecco le pagelle:

Buffon 6
Maggio 5
Chiellini 5.5
Barzagli 5.5
Desci 4.5
Pirlo 4.5
Montolivo 5.5
De Rossi 5.5
Aquilani 4.5
Giaccherini 6
Balo 7

Abate 6
Giovinco 6
Marchisio 6

Prandelli 4 (Formazione folle, orribile, tutti bradipi a metacampo, nessun giocatore di corsa e la perla di Aquilotto e Giaccherini trequartisti)


----------



## Brontolo (20 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che palle sto Pirlo... Ma Balotelli???



intanto ha messo un angolo perfetto

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Penosi Chiellini ed i tre centrocampisti,sfortunati Desci e Buffon.
> Giovinco in campo a cercare quadrifogli insieme a Giaccherinho.
> Balotelli sta sostanzialmente giocando da solo.



sfortunato desci un corno...ha fatto un'idiozia mostruosa e ha giocato veramente male.


----------



## chicagousait (20 Giugno 2013)

Già nn siamo in forma, certo è che Prandelli ci mette del suo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> sfortunato desci un corno...ha fatto un'idiozia mostruosa e ha giocato veramente male.



Un passaggio che ti esce corto dal piede non è un'idiozia,è un errore tecnico.Thiago Silva ne fece uno ancora peggiore contro la Roma pochi mesi prima di ascendere al trono.Capita.
Poi,se proprio devi dare addosso ad uno del Milan tralasciando i vari Pirla,Chiellini e compagnia,ti suggerisco di prendere di mira Montolivo,che ha giocato la sua peggiore partita da quando gioca nel Milan.


----------



## Prinz (20 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> intanto ha messo un angolo perfetto
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Chiellini e la cricca dei gobbi, a cominciare dal tizio con la barba, impeccabili invece.

Partita ridicola e risultato falsissimo. Fisicamente alla frutta. I giappi hanno tenuto un ritmo insostenibile nel primo tempo e negli ultimi 30 minutii. Quando li hanno messi a giro non facendogli vedere palla per 2-3 minuti filati, con gli olè del pubblico a scandire il fraseggio, mi sono vergognato. Subito dopo goal del nano. Che sport del cavolo


----------



## Brontolo (20 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Un passaggio che ti esce corto dal piede non è un'idiozia,è un errore tecnico.Thiago Silva ne fece uno ancora peggiore contro la Roma pochi mesi prima di ascendere al trono.Capita.
> Poi,se proprio devi dare addosso ad uno del Milan tralasciando i vari Pirla,Chiellini e compagnia,ti suggerisco di prendere di mira Montolivo,che ha giocato la sua peggiore partita da quando gioca nel Milan.





Prinz ha scritto:


> Chiellini e la cricca dei gobbi, a cominciare dal tizio con la barba, impeccabili invece.
> 
> Partita ridicola e risultato falsissimo. Fisicamente alla frutta. I giappi hanno tenuto un ritmo insostenibile nel primo tempo e negli ultimi 30 minutii. Quando li hanno messi a giro non facendogli vedere palla per 2-3 minuti filati, con gli olè del pubblico a scandire il fraseggio, mi sono vergognato. Subito dopo goal del nano. Che sport del cavolo



e chi ha detto che pirlo e compari abbiano giocato bene? imparate a leggere.
semplicemente, un po' di obbiettività sarebbe gradita.
visto che a giudicare i giocatori della juve ci pensate voi, vediamo di non essere troppo buonisti con gli altri.
oltre al fatto che, tolto il passaggio corto, de sciglio ha gocato male comunque.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2013)

Vittoria da chiappe. Sono tutti scoppiati. La fase difensiva di sta Italia è davvero triste, e pensare che fino a 6-7-8 anni fa erra impensabile prendere 3 peri tutti per errori difensivi.

O vinciamo contro l Brasile oppure contor la Spagna ci sarà un'asfaltata indemticabile


----------



## jaws (20 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> intanto ha messo un angolo perfetto



Pallone d'oro



Brontolo ha scritto:


> sfortunato desci un corno...ha fatto un'idiozia mostruosa e ha giocato veramente male.



Lapidiamolo


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Giugno 2013)

Gran bella partita. La nostra difesa comunque si è letteralmente fatta imbambolare dalla velocità dei giocatori giapponesi. Prandelli... ma riuscirà, per una volta, a far scendere i nostri in campo con il sangue agli occhi?

Mi sono ricreduto su Honda: se è effettivamente il giocatore che ho visto questa notte è da prendere subito, altroché.

PS Ma Kagawa è veramente forte; una velocità di piedi veramente impressionante. E pensare che gli osservatori del Dortmund lo hanno scovato nel Cerezo Osaka, squadra nipponica che allora giocava in 2^ Divisione. Preso per la modica cifra di 350.000€. 

Evviva i Ba e gli Aubameyang!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> sfortunato desci un corno...ha fatto un'idiozia mostruosa e ha giocato veramente male.



si ha fatto una cavolata enorme, però come ha detto Zaza capita a tutti...anche a Thiago Silva
a me ha fatto schifo Barzagli, non è possibile che con la Juve è un mostro e quì sembra Roque Junior...Chiellini invece lasciando l'errore del gol mi è piaciuto


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una difesa inguardabile. De Rossi non deve più vedere il campo, così come Marchisio.


No dai. Per me De Rossi, aldilà del gol e del passaggio illuminante a Marchisio, ha giocato tutt'altro che male. Montolivo e Pirlo hanno fatto una partita pessima, inoltre quest'ultimo ha perso 2-3 palle a centrocampo da folle.


----------



## BB7 (20 Giugno 2013)

Partita molto divertente, vittoria immeritatissima. Da una parte correvano come pazzi mentre dall'altra zero, come ho sempre detto quando i ritmi salgono Pirlo diventa nullo. Male tanti giocatori azzurri, sopratutto il centrocampo è da rivedere. Gran partita del Giappone invece che meritava sicuramente di più. Honda, Kagawa e Okazaki davvero dei bei giocatori arrivavano sulla palla sempre prima dei nostri. 

Alla fine c'è poco da dire, il catenaccio paga. Bisogna tornare a fare quello per cui si è diventati famosi.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Giugno 2013)




----------



## Lollo interista (20 Giugno 2013)

Barzagli e Chiellini non sanno giocare a 4 mi sembra chiaro. Gonde,che ***** non è,l'ha capito ed è passato a 3,Brandelli faccia lo stesso o faccia giocare altri


----------



## runner (20 Giugno 2013)

comunque alla fine è poi andata come avevo preannunciato.....ovvero che Zac avrebbe messo in campo un' ottima squadra e invece prandelli dopo mezz' ora ha dovuto fare un cambio se no non riuscivamo a fare gioco sulla trequarti.....


----------



## Tom! (20 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Barzagli e Chiellini non sanno giocare a 4 mi sembra chiaro. Gonde,che ***** non è,l'ha capito ed è passato a 3,Brandelli faccia lo stesso o faccia giocare altri




A dire la verità il primo scudetto lo abbiamo vinto con migliore difesa giocando a quattro per quasi tutto il campionato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> A dire la verità il primo scudetto lo abbiamo vinto con migliore difesa giocando a quattro per quasi tutto il campionato.



Vero. Eravate talmente rodati che non prendevate gol nemmeno quando la palla entrava


----------



## Brontolo (20 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Vero. Eravate talmente rodati che non prendevate gol nemmeno quando la palla entrava



vero! 
misteri della scienza 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Pallone d'oro
> 
> 
> 
> Lapidiamolo



perché no? ;D


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Giugno 2013)

Non è facile giudicare una squadra con molti uomini fuori ruolo. Vedere Pirlo e Montolivo vagare come due fantasmi nella nebbia è sintomatico.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Giugno 2013)

Partita orrenda, non so ancora come abbiamo fatto a fare 4 gol, specie il quarto, del tutto inaspettato...con Giovinco.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Se giochiamo così contro il Brasile, ci devastano, nonostante loro non è che giochino un grande calcio, ma hanno un ottima difesa e un Neymar in formissima là davanti.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Giugno 2013)

Posso dire una cosa sinceramente?
Trovo questa specie di gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo tra il blocco Juve e il blocco Milan davvero senza senso.
Ieri ha fatto pena praticamente tutta la squadra, senza guardare milanisti, juventini, romanisti o interisti troll.
Non mi riferisco per forza a questo forum, ma in generale.



Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Non è facile giudicare una squadra con molti uomini fuori ruolo. Vedere Pirlo e Montolivo vagare come due fantasmi nella nebbia è sintomatico.



Ieri sera hanno giocato senz'ombra di dubbio la loro partita peggiore dell'anno e lo stesso vale anche per Barzagli, Chiellini e De Sciglio. Anche perché giocare peggio di ieri sera/notte è praticamente impossibile.
Già la condizione è semplicemente approssimativa, spero davvero che Prandelli lasci perdere gli esperimenti.
Però, a dir la verità, sono molto più contento che le nostre avversarie siano tutte toste (il Giappone e il Messico sono due buone nazionali, il Brasile ha vinto soffrendo tantissimo contro il Messico), così ci possiamo anche misurare con un ipotetico "girone della morte" che potrebbe capitare l'anno prossimo. Sarebbe stato molto peggio finire in un girone con Tahiti e Nigeria.

- - - Updated - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Se giochiamo così contro il Brasile, ci devastano, nonostante loro non è che giochino un grande calcio, ma hanno un ottima difesa e un Neymar in formissima là davanti.



Non sono affatto d'accordo.
Se l'Italia stesse bene, potrebbe benissimo vincere contro questo Brasile.
Nell'amichevole di marzo il risultato giusto sarebbe dovuto essere un 5-2, talmente è stata evidente la superiorità dell'Italia.
L'Italia non sta affatto bene, ma il Brasile non scoppia mica di salute eh.
Ieri è stato salvato da 2 prodezze di Neymar.
Certo, in queste condizioni è difficile vincere, ma non solo contro il Brasile.
Se la partita di ieri la rifacciamo altre 100 volte, finisce sempre in goleada per il Giappone.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Posso dire una cosa sinceramente?
> *Se l'Italia stesse bene*, potrebbe benissimo vincere contro questo Brasile.
> Nell'amichevole di marzo il risultato giusto sarebbe dovuto essere un 5-2, talmente è stata evidente la superiorità dell'Italia.
> L'Italia non sta affatto bene, ma il Brasile non scoppia mica di salute eh.
> ...


Appunto, se l'Italia stesse bene.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Giugno 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Appunto, se l'Italia stesse bene.



Scusa, avevo letto tutt'altro.


----------

